# Polaris Xplorer 400 4x4 2 stroke service manual needed! Please Help!



## rocky_mtn_honda

If anyone can offer any suggestions on the above referenced manual short of just buying the clymer, please enlighten me...much appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## rocky_mtn_honda

This manual isn't even available for sale as pdf anywhere on the net! No one can assist?


----------



## gpinjason

have you tried this one? it says it covers 400 and 500 sportsman and xplorer... 96-03...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=282


----------



## rocky_mtn_honda

Good lookin out, but yeah it only covers 4 stroke models...thanks though the one im referring to is a two stroke


----------



## NMKawierider

Not a PDF but Try here:

http://www.repairmanual.com/category/1999-polaris-xplorer-400l-4x4/

Or here:

http://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/productDetail.do?navType=type&webTypeId=111&navTitle=Tools%2FShop&webCatId=22&prodFamilyId=2139


----------



## rocky_mtn_honda

Thanks, might just have to go that route. I was just hoping to get this machine fixed for my son before Christmas. Kinda difficult without the manual, but what else should I expect buying it broken three days before Christmas. LOL. Happy Holidays fellas, and thanks for lookin for me.


----------



## gpinjason

I would probly go with the Clymer, Haynes, or go to Polaris Dealer and buy one... kinda sucks when you have a bike that's not very common... if you manage to find one, or buy one, you can share it with Phreebsd on here and get it on MIMB for download...

Good luck with the search


----------



## gpinjason

rocky_mtn_honda said:


> Thanks, might just have to go that route. I was just hoping to get this machine fixed for my son before christmas. Kinda difficult without the manual, but what else should I expect buying it broken three days before Christmas. LOL. Happy Holidays fellas, and thanks for lookin for me.


what's wrong with it exactly? maybe someone can help...


----------



## rocky_mtn_honda

I just need some wiring diagrams and some electrical troubleshooting guides to figure out my weak or no spark issue. I'm thinking I might be tearing apart the bottom end too, which won't be done by Christmas. There is some gnarly stuff floating around down there that makes the rear wheels lock up when rolling it in neutral. And if I do get this manual, I'll for sure scan it up and create a pdf for Phree. I've contributed a number of manuals in the M+M section.


----------



## mrkd1

Just posted this 1999 Explorer 400 Owner Supplement
with wire diagram hope it helps...


----------



## phreebsd

you still rock, sir!


----------



## rocky_mtn_honda

Awesome...thanks a million. If you wouldn't mind just keeping an eye out for the manual as well, so I can see what I'm getting myself into in that bottom end, I'd sure appreciate it. This site is solid gold. Thanks again!


----------

